# Sanding



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I had been thinking of getting a air sander for my woodturning for some time now. After giving it much thought, research, asking and having a long talk with Vince I have decided to go with the electric power sanding vs air. I don't have room for a bigger compressor and mine would being on the ragged edge of being able to run the air sander and I didn't want to take a chance with getting something I would be unhappy with. 

So called Vince at WoodNWonders who is a expert on sanding woodturnings and talking with him I decided to go with his electric sanding drill and some more new goodies. I bought 2 back up pads. A heavy duty thin and heavy duty thick. Got a 3" radius interface pad, a 3" tapered pad for sanding right up the edge, and a soft pad per his advice for the higher grits (280, 360, 400, and 600). Also got his disc organizer which makes it extremely nice to just bring it to the lathe and everything is right there.. I replinished my stock with the blue discs up to 220 and the pink cera-max discs from 280 to 600. So now have a angle drill setup up for the lower grits and one with the soft pad for higher grits. We also discussed pressure, speed of the drill and speed of the lathe. He told me that at the higher grits you not only need to slow the lathe down to 100 to 250 rpm but slow down the drill. I finished a ash bowl with beads on it and the tapered sanding pad allows you to sand right to the edge with no degradation of the beads. 

Following Vince's instructions I am extremely happy with the bowl surface. It is just smooth. I thanked my wife for her approval on this purchase. I have no affliation with Vinces WoodNWonders but with his advice and product I am a happy camper. You can find him here: www.VincesWoodNWonders.com I have been using his blue sanding discs for a year now and will say they are second to none.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice variety in the kit Bernie, sure looks handy.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What size is your compressor?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Mike it has all the grits (80, 100, 150, 220, 280, 360, 400, and 600) which is all that is really needed. I do have some 800, 1000, 1500, 2200, and 3200 but only use it on special artsy pieces. 

Ralph my compressor is a 1.5 hp and 30 gal tank. It says it will handle a sander intermittently.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Thanks guys. Mike it has all the grits (80, 100, 150, 220, 280, 360, 400, and 600) which is all that is really needed. I do have some 800, 1000, 1500, 2200, and 3200 but only use it on special artsy pieces.
> 
> Ralph my compressor is a 1.5 hp and 30 gal tank. It says it will handle a sander intermittently.


Well, you went with the electric sander. I really think your compressor would keep up. The noise from the compressor may get annoying. I had a Sears 5 hp 30 gal and I could sandblast non-stop at 80 psi. I think what you have to sand qualifies as "intermittently". You're not doing an auto body for 8 hours.

You might try renting an air sander or some other tool. You may be surprised what your compressor can do.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bernie:

Is this the same sander?

Amazon.com: Neiko 3/8-Inch, 55-Degree Close Quarters Right-Angle Drill - Pistol Grip: Home Improvement


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Danny that looks pretty much the same. 

Ralph a friend of mine is coming thru to visit his kids. He has Harbour Freight model that says 3 cfm. So we are going to give it a go.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Danny that looks pretty much the same.
> 
> Ralph a friend of mine is coming thru to visit his kids. He has Harbour Freight model that says 3 cfm. So we are going to give it a go.


3 cfm is nothing.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both drills are based on the old Milwaukee angle drill design which sells for a big chunk of change. I use an angle die grinder with sanding pads on some of my projects.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thought about that Mike but so far I am extremely happy with this setup. After talking to Vince and his advice on sanding it is so nice.


----------

